# New member



## Firenzaramice (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi group

My name is Jan Butler I breed fancy rats (Zaxxan-firenza) But keep a couple of female mice as pets.
So am interested to learn as much as possible about mice as not knowing any better,
I am probably treating then like mini rats.
I am looking forward to reading all the posts and hope at some time to be able to contribute some thing useful myself to.

Jan xx


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi

:welcomeany


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi and welcome.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcomeany


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

hi and welcome


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome!


----------

